# Changing the head unit BMW 1 Series E88



## Gizmo (18/5/15)

I recently purchased BMW 135 Convertible (E88 Model)

My biggest gripe with the car is lack of USB audio and bluetooth audio, has the older idrive system which includes navigation but its very dated.

So I saw this replacement model head unit online

http://www.seicane.com/car-dvd-play...tioner-with-gps-radio-tv-bluetooth-srd-8820-1

Is this worth going for? Or is this a risky purchase.


----------



## MurderDoll (18/5/15)

Gizmo said:


> I recently purchased BMW 135 Convertible (E88 Model)
> 
> My biggest gripe with the car is lack of USB audio and bluetooth audio, has the older idrive system which includes navigation but its very dated.
> 
> ...



Did a bit of reading up and it seems to be a popular replacement on that model BMW.
Has a lot of features which is always a plus.

Dont see why you shouldn't go for it.
Just be sure to have it professionally installed by a specialist that knows how to connect it up properly. Wouldnt want your car to not start anymore or give warning errors every time you switch the radio on.


----------



## RoSsIkId (18/5/15)

Go for it.

Join the bmw forum. They give alot of help on there.

The N54 poweplant is solid. Hope you have a extended warrenty on it


----------



## Rafique (18/5/15)

looks nice, should have a problem being fitted. find out if it comes with the steering control adaptor. only problem with aftermarket many dont cater for steering functions, maybe it can be wired to work with the steering.


----------



## Dr Evil (18/5/15)

Join the bmwfanatics forum @Gizmo
Really awesome bunch of people and they are very helpful. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------

